# green tumble weed plant



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i have this moss stuff its all tanlged together like a tumble weed you see rolling in the deserts :laugh: ,anyways its a very dark green basically its all numerous plant things intwined with each other it has no roots
sorry no pics at the moment but basically i just explaind all the fine characteristics of the plant


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Is it a moss ball? I saw some at a lfs and when I went back to pick some up they were all gone









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4303077948&rd=1


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

siclids said:


> Is it a moss ball? I saw some at a lfs and when I went back to pick some up they were all gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nope..i know what moss balls are......i think it is java moss,upon reading a post i seen a pic and it looks just like my plant


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

you can see it in the background


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This seemed to be Java Moss.You can attaching to driftwood or rocks by tie it carefully with thin fishing line or sewing line.When it covers the are it will be fantastic!
It is a low demanding plant and it grows quickly!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> This seemed to be Java Moss.You can attaching to driftwood or rocks by tie it carefully with thin fishing line or sewing line.When it covers the are it will be fantastic!
> It is a low demanding plant and it grows quickly!


 thanks jim :nod:


----------

